# 2 Leute, 1 PC Spiele



## Henry1710 (8. Februar 2014)

Wie der Titel schon sagt suche ich ein Game, was man zu zweit an einem PC (auch mit Gamepad) gut spielen kann, weil es sonst ziemlich langweilig ist wenn ein Freund bei mir pennt und man sich immer abwechseln muss  Kann man von den volgenen Games welche zusammen per splitscreen spielen? : Bioshock 1, GTA 4, Skyrim, NFS most wanted 2, Borderlands 2, Far Cry 3.


----------



## Behzad (8. Februar 2014)

Blur ist aufjeden Fall ziemlich geil. Zu viert noch besser. Anonsten Fifa....öööh ja mehr fällt mir auch grad ncht ein


----------



## Shona (8. Februar 2014)

Henry1710 schrieb:


> Kann man von den volgenen Games welche zusammen per splitscreen spielen? : Bioshock 1, GTA 4, Skyrim, NFS most wanted 2, Borderlands 2, Far Cry 3.


Nope kann man nicht.


 HIer List of games with split screen/local co-op/"couch co-op" (x-post /r/Steam) : Games eine Liste welche gehen aber bei den meisten davon müssen beide das spiel haben.
Diesbezüglich musst du dich selbst informieren


----------



## Iconoclast (8. Februar 2014)

Left 4 Dead kann man im Splitscreen zocken und mach so auch richtig Laune. Habe ich damals mit 'nem Kumpel oft gemacht. Brauchst aber einen 360 Controller, ob ein normaler auch geht, weiß ich nicht.

Left 4 Dead 2 PC Split Screen in Two Minutes - YouTube


----------



## bofferbrauer (8. Februar 2014)

Beat 'em ups wie Street Fighter oder Mortal Kombat sind generell dazu ausgelegt, an einen Schirm gezockt zu werden. Renn- und Sportspiele haben meist auch einen Co-up bzw. einen competitive Modus an einem Schirm.

Und dann gibt es noch Worms


----------

